
Young amateur bloggers sued for stock market manipulation in Sweden - velmu
https://metropolitan.fi/entry/young-amateur-bloggers-sued-for-stock-market-manipulation-in-sweden
======
btown
See also:
[https://www.sec.gov/news/pressrelease/2016-60.html](https://www.sec.gov/news/pressrelease/2016-60.html)

> The SEC alleges that Tobin Smith and NBT Group Inc. were paid to prepare and
> disseminate e-mails, online blogs, articles, and other communications
> touting the stock of IceWEB Inc., a data storage company. Smith and NBT did
> not fully disclose their compensation to investors, who did not have the
> benefit of knowing that part of their pay was tied to a sustained increase
> in IceWEB’s share price. The promotional material also contained false and
> misleading statements intended to artificially increase the trading volume
> and share price of IceWEB’s stock.

Whether or not it happens on a blog, fraud and failure to _sufficiently_
disclose conflicts of interest are generally frowned upon by market
regulators.

------
valuearb
“According to the prosecutor the blurb of text does not change things for the
second case. "If the text is misleading and is intended to buy low and sell
high, it can be considered as a criminal offence", says prosecutor Jan
Leopoldson.”

That’s a thin line. The intent of every long investor is to buy low and sell
high. So any time an investor publicly proclaims their love for a stock they
are at risk of prosecution.

------
swampthinker
Should've just done it with a random coin instead of stocks.

